# Colisa variety ID, please...?



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi, folks!
Please, help me to correct ID the variety of this Colisa:


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Tricky one, but I think it's Colisa chuna 'Red'. There are some photos here that I've found, http://www.akwafoto.pl/fotoreport/ostrava2004/colisa.php

Hopefully some people with far more expertise on gouramis will confirm (or not!) my I.D.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Thank you, Ed.

I had buy some of these Fellows a few months ago, just like:* "Colisa Lalia"*










But now, they look quite more colorful and different than other variety of Colisa I've gotten&#8230;



















So, what do you think finaly&#8230;!?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

It looks quite a bit like a Sunset variety of Colisa lalia in the new pics!!! AFAIK though they usually have some blue in the dorsal fin, unless someone has managed to breed all the blue out of this strain??? Could still be a Honey Gourami though!

Sorry can't say for sure! Maybe you can find the scientific description somewhere with the meristics of things like fin rays, scale counts etc. to tell for sure?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

great photos!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

So, the next one has to be - *"Colisa Lalia Red"*. Is it any other opinion&#8230;?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

That one is definitely _Colisa lalia_ 'Red' often called 'Sunset' or similar, over here at least!


----------

